# Your favorite passages from Monteverdi's L'Orfeo



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

as the title says


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

I might say the entire opera is a collection of favorite passages, Here are two:


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

RICK RIEKERT said:


>


the theatrics


----------



## Mister Meow (10 mo ago)

The whole work is my favorite part. Does that count? 🤷‍♂️

I have the Gardiner recording on CD.


----------

